# questions about ten gallons..



## shadowd_dreamr (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a spare ten gallon tank that i wanna fill with some life... 

I have already tryed putting some live plants in it, with not much success... 

What type of fish would do good in a ten gallon tank with no hood.... 
I have an aquaclear mini hanging filter hooked up to my ten gallon... 

thanks.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I have platys and ghost shrimp in my 10 gallon. I might also add some corydoras, but im thinking maybe not since it'll be close to overstocking then.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Male guppys or male platys (to avoid fry)and a bunch of amano shrimps and an apple snail.
I wouldn't put corys anymore, paleatus and broze corys would be fine behalf of the water but they grow rather big for a 10g.


----------



## Jordan01 (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a one male betta, 6 neon tetras,1 duarf gouriami and it is planted in my ten gallon.


----------



## shadowd_dreamr (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks for the ideas ... 

i was thinking of maybe a pair of rams cichlids?? imput?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Nah, too small for rams.


----------



## laura (Mar 18, 2005)

what about a puffer?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

rams love caves and plants. I think they'd fit. but can be kinda delicate, and like warmer, more soft and acidic water.


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Dwarf Puffers are good for 10 gallon tanks, but they'd need a hood and decent lighting plus a heater and a good filter, they're messy fish.


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

I would put in maybe a molly or two, some danios, maybe a ghost shrimp or a barb or swordtail. But i wouldnt recomend putting all of them together because it might get a little crowded. The common rule is one gallon per inch of fish.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I have 3 mollies and 3 guppies, in mine (2 females to 1 male, for both species)


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Hamm3592 @ Sun Apr 24 said:


> I would put in maybe a molly or two, some danios, maybe a ghost shrimp or a barb or swordtail. But i wouldnt recomend putting all of them together because it might get a little crowded. The common rule is one gallon per inch of fish.


the 1 inch rule is useless... a 1 inch goldfish is going to produce a lot more waste than a 1 inch neon.

I would invest in a hood and light and whatever else you need for your tank then think of fish


----------



## Jay (Apr 26, 2005)

10g isn't alot to work with. Stick with smaller, schooling fish, with the addition of some bottom dwellers.


----------

